# Business Week GTO article



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

Article


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

top out at 150 my azz. not even close.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't find the clutch heavy at all, what about you guys? The reviewer whined about it.


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

He wouldn't know a heavy clutch if it slapped him upside the head! :lol: 

Now, if you're used to Honda Civic's, maybe it _is_ a little heavy.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> He wouldn't know a heavy clutch if it slapped him upside the head! :lol:
> 
> Now, if you're used to Honda Civic's, maybe it _is_ a little heavy.


 :rofl: :rofl: 

The clutch in my '91 Spirit R/T _WAS _ tough, my left leg caught up with the right in squats after driving that car 2 years. The GTO is cake compared to that.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

All I have to say is I would rather own a 400 HP car that few others have than a Ford dimeadozen GT that everyone in the Trailerpark will be driving!!!


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

I really like the new mustangs. They look great. But I wanted the extra horsepower of the 05 GTO. The clutch in my mustang was a lot heavier the my GTO.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

*hides*

I actually kinda dig the new G6.


----------



## NT91 (Aug 30, 2005)

The 05 Mustang and the 05 GTO are not in the same class.
GTO is a much better car all the way around.


----------



## GrayGoat (Mar 5, 2005)

There must be some major politicing going on here, because we all know where the greater quality resides. The GTO. If you win by superior advertising and sheer numbers, the stang's got it. 

Wait, that's how elections are won......Hummm.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

vmax said:


> I don't find the clutch heavy at all, what about you guys? The reviewer whined about it.


When I first drove the GTO, I thought it had a SOFT feel to the clutch which depressed with very little effort, especially compared to my 02 Mustang GT.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

Honestly, that is the fairest article that I have read on the GTO. It praises the good points (beautiful interior, high build qualitly and gobs of power) and is criticle of it's weakneses (no trunk, bland styling compared to old GTO's, and long shifter throws). It makes me want to buy one even more. :cheers


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

post pics when you do!


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

This is my current thinking.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

gold?


----------



## Firstgoat (Oct 1, 2005)

big_mike said:


> *hides*
> 
> I actually kinda dig the new G6.


I went to the dealer and drove the new G6 coupe GTP, boy what a dissapointment........... Not even close to my old 99 GTP.
Went back in and said "give me a price on the GTO".
The wife almost fainted and so did the salesman, he came through with a deal and the rest is history!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

the one I drove was a GT and I thought it was quite impressive. I get leather, 200hp V6, comfy interior, and the same gas mileage as my cavy in an automatic! Shoot, thats a no brainer to me.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

Hmmm 150 Tops.... Here I am doing 160 in my stocker. http://media.putfile.com/Fast920


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

The 05 GTO looks like a cavalier, just one more nail in GM's coffen , GM stock is @ a 18 year low.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2005)

so it looks like my car, so what! It has independent rear, a 400hp V8, and gets decent gas mileage! Quit yer belly achin.


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> The 05 GTO looks like a cavalier, just one more nail in GM's coffen , GM stock is @ a 18 year low.


So......what's your point? Looks ain't everything, you know.

Anyone who treats it like a Cavalier just might get the surprise of their life! :rofl:


----------



## Mean Goat (Aug 18, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> The 05 GTO looks like a cavalier, just one more nail in GM's coffen , GM stock is @ a 18 year low.


Oh.....while you're at it, you might want to check Ford's stock also.

http://finance.yahoo.com/q/bc?t=5y&s=GM&l=off&z=l&q=l&c=f

:lol:


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

x-stanger said:


> The 05 GTO looks like a cavalier, just one more nail in GM's coffen , GM stock is @ a 18 year low.


You obviously need glasses-If you think this looks like a Cavalier. I guess the Corvette looks like an SS Impala. :confused


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

He's a troll - who cares what he thinks. 

Actually Ford stock is now so cheap - I understand that they are using it instead of Scott tissue in the executive mens room at Ford. One of their new cost cutting initiatives.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

ouch, that was harsh. FUNNY, but harsh.


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Pontiac will soon join Olds in the , WTF happened ? Then your so called gto will be more like a cavalier in VALUE also.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

HEY! your hittin close to home sport! My cavalier is 3 years old and worth a whopping $6500! Its holding its value just fine.... lol


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I hope pontiac is around for another 40 years and GM cuts Buick lose instead, have a happy turkey day.GTO started this musclecar thing so they must keep it going.


----------



## col132 (May 19, 2005)

I've owned both this year. Traded a light blue 05 GT for a red GTO. No comparison at all, power wise, or quality wise. My son (23yoa) didn't understand my trading at the time, but now, 6 mo. or so later, he wouldn't take two Mustangs for the GTO. (that may be an exaggeration but you get the point).


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

id take two mustangs. Spray one with a 300 shot, hit the other with 17psi Procharger.


----------



## Sappy96 (Nov 29, 2005)

the GTO was never meant to be a huge selling car
w/ initial production of what? 18k?
now 12k. While the stang is at what?100k+ now which is why I see at least three a day now...
Id rather the gto thank you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

as with every other user here.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I can count 40+ newer-bodystyle mustangs on any given trip of 60 miles or more toward St. Louis. EVERYBODY has one. Sure, they're retro, and if you didn't know any better (or if you hadn't driven a GTO lately), they feel damn fast too, but Mustang folks need to look around...the goofy things are multiplying faster than a herd of rabbits! 
I wouldn't trade my GTO for a dozen of the newer-bodystyle mustangs...unless I was allowed to sell them immediately, buy another GTO and mod the crap out of it. haha.
There really is a LOT of GTO bashing out there. I still post at the forums where I posted with my last vehicle. Most of the guys there think the GTO doesn't live up to the nameplate it carries. I have tried to remind them that the premise behind the original GTO was taking a small car and stuffing a HUGE engine under the hood, to make it one of the fastest vehicles around. The GTO didn't stand out much back then either. It was a sleeper. In that respect, I think GM managed to hit the nail on the head. We've got cars that outrun most of the Corvettes out there! 95% of the cars aren't even going to know what hit them whenever they're left there at the stoplight in a puff of tire smoke. I suspect that is the exact same thing that hapened with the original GTOs (I'm a tad bit too young to remember the originals). I just tell the bashers out there to go down to their local GM dealer and DRIVE a GTO, if it doesn't put a smile on their face, THEN come back and tell me that it doesn't live up to the GTO nameplate.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

that was my problem... I drove a stang, hated it, drove a charger, liked it, drove a GTO, came home in tears when I couldnt get it. Its like finding a little puppy dog that licks you on the cheek and then the owner shows up and takes it from you.


----------



## YouHolden? (Jun 29, 2005)

I am actually getting pretty sick of the whole retro complaints. I didn't buy a GTO because I thought it resembled the old muscle car anyway. There is a reason those cars died in the 60's, and I want a car that is built for today. I can't be certain because I dont know the exact specs but I have the SNEAKING suspicion that the retro styling on the mustang and the charger could affect the drag coefficient with those big flat front ends. Even if not, I still think the charger looks like a down syndrome child- like a crown vic had sex with a dodge ram.

Boo hoo the clutch pedal is to hard, that just sounds like a wimp. Man up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

DOH! Somebody had the BLACK, NO CREAM coffee this morning. And I like it !! dude said "man up".

LOL !!!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I bought my goat for many reasons.....

It used to fly under the radar
Modern day muscle
Great bang for your buck
LS1
I love the Barbados Blue!
Nice seats


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

all GOOD reasons.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Wow.. my comment made it to thier reader comments list. I posted as AZChris.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

your famous !!!


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Yes, FAMOUS!
Send me your autograph!!

baron_iv
1600 Pennsylvania Ave.
Washington, DC 20500

haha.

I love the new icon mike! :cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

wait, what? your in dc? 16th and penn? im at 7th and D, NW.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

haha, no, I'm not in DC. That just so happens to be the address for the white house. 
I'm in Missouri actually, near St. Louis.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2005)

damn, I need to get out more.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

The girl on the left kinda looks like Jenna Jameson. Who's the other girl on your icon mike?


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

beats me, some porn star....


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Besides the stiff clutch BS that was one of the better write ups on the GTO.Usually they knock the handling and brakes.IRS is better in my book than a solid axle Ford anyday.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

ya mean IRS, not IDS, right?


----------



## LITTLE GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

Independent suspension.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

it must suck for the hella cool retro looking Mustang owners when a car they think looks like a Cavlier dusts them without even trying........so embarrasing


----------



## x-stanger (Jun 24, 2005)

Used 05 GTO's are selling for less than 05 GT's WHY?


----------

